# Liability concerns doing cutouts.



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

You probably need a contractor's license, a pest control license, a building demolition permit, business liability and workman's compensation insurance to properly and legally protect yourself from lawsuits. And even then anybody can sue you for anything. Your personal insurance won't cover you for a suit occurred conducting business.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

IMO it is best to let the owner hire a building contractor to do the cutting and replacing, with you directing the cutout. There are contractors that will agree to do it if you explain to them that you will be the one dealing with the bees while they watch. After the first one they do, they are usually no longer afraid to do it.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Each state is different and each county or city within that state may be different. I use a "Hold Harmless Agreement" which says that the individual will hold me harmless and protect me against any lawsuits also that they are responsible for any repairs due to the cut out.
Could they still file a suit? SURE, but you could have all the licenses, permits and insurance you want and they could still file the suit.
Much depends on your own abilities in the work you need to do for the cut out. If you cut into a load bearing wall and don't know it then you will have problems. And sometimes you know by your first conversation with someone if they will be a problem (just walk away).
I just did a cut out a few weeks ago and cut a 3x5ft section out of the outside wall to get to the bees. I had told the owner up front what I would need to do and what he was looking at for him to repair it if he not not been willing to repair it I would not have done it but it was in the Hold Harmless Agreement.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Sent you a email, haven't used it yet myself but plan to. Jim


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Bsweet said:


> Sent you a email, haven't used it yet myself but plan to. Jim


Got it. Perfect :thumbsup: I will start using it immediately. Thanks!

If you're ever in San Francisco, look me up. I owe you a beer!

Charlie


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the valuable comments everyone!!!


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Glad to have helped.Thats what we all are for. To help or be helped. Jim


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Any others wanting a waiver, see Bee forum, liability waver thread date 3-29-10


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Jim did you send a copy of a generic form? If so may I have that email? I started keeping bees this year and was suprised at how many phone calls came pouring in for swarm removals and cut outs. I was called today to remove bees from a very busy truck stop and it got me to thinkig I really need some kind of waiver or release of liabiality. I know its just a piece of paper and folks can haul to court for anything but it would make me feel better about having it signed by the person wanting me to remove the bees.
Thanks alot
Jason


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Jaseemtp
If you send me your e-mail I will send what I use


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

e-mail sent, thank you very much
Jason


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Jaseemtp, All I sent was info from a thread in the Bee forum. But yes you would have to retype and enter your info and change to suit you. Jim


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

If you wouldnt mind fordwarding that to me I would appreciate it. If not I can get to hunting on here to see if I can find it.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

mp me your email. Jim


----------



## wkinne (Jul 17, 2010)

I video every cutout and make sure I ask the right questions on camera, "are you sure it is ok to remove the wall here?", "it is ok remove all the drywall?". My son is a lawyer and says it protects me as well as a contract, prolly better.

Wayne


----------

